# Japanese Ground and Air Forces Manual: Military Intelligence Services Information Bulletin No. 14



## fubar57 (May 7, 2020)

Japanese Ground and Air Forces Manual. Military Intelligence Information Service Bulletin No. 14. Merriam Press Military Archives.

"This bulletin was prepared in response to requests from units in the field. The photographs were for the purpose of enabling members of the U.S. Armed Forces to identify the Japanese soldier and his equipment and to grasp his capabilities"

*Contents*


Introduction
Aircraft Identification
Landing Craft Identification
Soldiers Weapons, Equipment, and Uniforms
Bridging Equipment
Artillery
Armored and Other Vehicles
Chinese and Japanese Characters
Japanese Alphabets
Insignia of Rank: Commissioned Officers and Non-commissioned Officers
Identification of Japanese Equipment Taken from Japanese Snipers by U.S. Troops in the Philippines

War Department, Washington, D.C., 1942
134 6x9-inch pages
20 color insignia drawings
85 B&W photos
45 illustrations
9 three-view illustrations
3 two-view illustrations
1 plan-view illustration
3 side view illustrations
6 charts
4 appendices

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2020)

If you don't want to give out your email address.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing interesting data, Geo.
I remember my father told his sons "Army was hell".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

